# i have a 1455v mf tractor



## herman ford (Nov 1, 2018)

the nipple on the hydraulic filter base broke need to know which way the arrows point up or down i just perchased a new adapter base


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Cannot answer the arrows specifically on that filter base, but if the arrows denote the fluid flow they will point toward the suction pipe that routes to the pump.

The way to know fluid flow is the fluid flows into the outside of the filter cartridge from the sump pickup pipe, and then to the pump suction pipe through the inside threaded nipple onto which the filter screws.


----------

